# Liveaboard in New Jersey



## LoveAboard (Sep 20, 2016)

Hello there! This forum has been incredibly helpful for my liveaboard inquires over the last year in search of a sailboat... We recently found a sailboat, want to liveaboard through the winter, but the marina doesn't allow for us to use their address, we'd have to get a P.O. box, which is fine and dandy... BUT... What about boat registration? Car license registration? Job? Practically everything requires a permanent address!

Any helpful suggestions for a future NJ/NY area liveaboard?

Thank you!


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

The latest set of rules out of DHS require banks to lock accounts if the account is not connected to a residential address. No PO boxes. Having said that, mine have not been locked...yet. But others have. So you need to have someones address to list on banking docs. Banks will send docs to a PO box that is secondary.

In addition, different states have different rules for driver licences. In Florida, my vessel doc # is the address on my dr lic. Some states dont allow that.

Its a mess.


----------



## Ulladh (Jul 12, 2007)

Try this, your mailing address will look like an apartment at the address of the UPS store.

https://www.theupsstore.com/mailboxes/personal-mailboxes


----------



## edguy3 (Jul 7, 2009)

I've had a UPS box for a number of years for business and suggest that you use the word 'Suite' instead of box. 'Box' inevitably gets changed to 'PO BOX' and since 'PO Boxes' are only available from the post office, some mail sorters will return to sender. ( of course, this only happened with customer payments. )


----------



## kd3pc (Oct 19, 2006)

we used St Brendans

https://www.sbimailservice.com/how-it-works/

and they may be able to help. Very professional and easy to work with.

Lincoln Harbor in Hoboken/Wehawken, is convenient ....but can be really bumpy several nights a week.


----------



## LoveAboard (Sep 20, 2016)

Thanks for all your feedback so far! Yeah, I did hear about the post office non-PO box option but does anyone know if this works for updating drivers licenses though and new employer forms?


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

Many govt agencies know the po boxes and mail drop services are what they are. You can call them anything you like, apartment, condo, mud wrestling palace; but the govt knows. The banks are getting updated by the feds. Criminals and terrorists are using this so they are actively chasing it. It is going to eventually be impossible to conduct business with out a permanent residence


----------



## LoveAboard (Sep 20, 2016)

xort said:


> Many govt agencies know the po boxes and mail drop services are what they are. You can call them anything you like, apartment, condo, mud wrestling palace; but the govt knows. The banks are getting updated by the feds. Criminals and terrorists are using this so they are actively chasing it. It is going to eventually be impossible to conduct business with out a permanent residence


So what do liveaboards in NY and NJ do for drivers licenses? It all just seems so complicated and confusing. :/


----------



## clifgray (May 2, 2016)

LoveAboard said:


> So what do liveaboards in NY and NJ do for drivers licenses? It all just seems so complicated and confusing. :/


Do you have a friend you can pay $50 a month to use their address? I've been living aboard for ~4 months now but I pay a buddy $100/month to leave some stuff in a storage closet at his house and use that address for anything where I need a permanent address. Shouldn't be any inconvenience for them, legally it would just be like subleasing or renting, and if you pay them a bit they might even be happy to do it!!


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

What do the homeless do? They have some kind of arrangement so that they can vote.

I think there is something else but here is a start.

http://homelessadvice.com/where-do-homeless-people-get-their-mail.html


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

Anybody can vote, and often. Mail can be had as well. But getting licences, banking and other bigger stuff becomes more difficult and may soon become impossible.

As for using someone elses address, many municipalities have zoning against renting or subleasing and the only way around is to be a relative. If you have no blood relatives, then its more complicated and may become almost impossiblem


----------

